# MRN Book



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Just picked up this book from Mark at Cigarmony. I know many of you have it. As I strive to increase my knowledge of everything related to CC's, i am finding this excellent reading :tu


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Excellent book. You'll get a lot out of it. Be careful not to get the pages sticky! :r


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

ritan said:


> Be careful not to get the pages sticky! :r


:r Soooo true :r

Glad I could help out Mark :tu

~Mark


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmmm............... Wondering about a group buy......


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow Mark! I am jealous:dr


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Wow Mark! I am jealous:dr


I'll bring it with me the next time we Herf


----------



## aerochris (Sep 28, 2005)

Cadillac said:


> Hmmmm............... Wondering about a group buy......


Hmmm.....


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> Hmmmm............... Wondering about a group buy......


If so count me in. PM me if enough people can be rounded up.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I was one of the first people in the world to get a copy of this book...got it from a great cigar aficionado and friend who met with MRN prior to the book's release and actually distributed some of the first copies here in the U.S. I still have the same copy, though it is very, very well worn. A true classic; I have probably read it from cover to cover a dozen times...and still find something new each time. Along with the Gerard books, Zino's _Connoisseur's _book, the _Fabulous Journey_, and a handful of others it is one of the all-time great cigar tomes.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ritan said:


> Excellent book. You'll get a lot out of it. Be careful not to get the pages sticky! :r


:tpd:

One of the best informative and of course colorful books I have ever owned.

A must have for any collector.:tu


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> I was one of the first people in the world to get a copy of this book...got it from a great cigar aficionado and friend who met with MRN prior to the book's release and actually distributed some of the first copies here in the U.S. I still have the same copy, though it is very, very well worn. A true classic; I have probably read it from cover to cover a dozen times...and still find something new each time. Along with the Gerard books, Zino's _Connoisseur's _book, the _Fabulous Journey_, and a handful of others it is one of the all-time great cigar tomes.


Chibnkr, as I started reading this book, as you know in the first few pages of the book they discuss the 1492's and as I was reading I was thinking.....Where did I see that logo before? Now I know! Nice avatar :tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> I was one of the first people in the world to get a copy of this book...got it from a great cigar aficionado and friend who met with MRN prior to the book's release and actually distributed some of the first copies here in the U.S. I still have the same copy, though it is very, very well worn. A true classic; I have probably read it from cover to cover a dozen times...and still find something new each time. Along with the Gerard books, Zino's _Connoisseur's _book, the _Fabulous Journey_, and a handful of others it is one of the all-time great cigar tomes.


Interesting... Are these other publications available online?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> Interesting... Are these other publications available online?


Indeed, many of them are. Just search around a bit... (sorry for being vague here, but some of them were purchased from tobacconists that sell Habanos so I'd rather not mention specifics).


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

It is a great book and I love to revisit it when smoking. With all of the new habanos that have come out, and continue to come out, I wish he'd publish a small addendum.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

What does a copy of that cost to obtain these days? I wouldn't mind having one as simply a "show-off" piece on my bookshelf


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Silound said:


> What does a copy of that cost to obtain these days? I wouldn't mind having one as simply a "show-off" piece on my bookshelf


I think they're around $100.00. Can't remember how much I paid for my copy, but it was around that. Very well crafted book that is a "bible" of sorts. Comprehensive and great photos.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Silound said:


> What does a copy of that cost to obtain these days? I wouldn't mind having one as simply a "show-off" piece on my bookshelf


$100, give or take.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> ...I wish he'd publish a small addendum.


I believe there were talks about a revised edition that would be up to date but last I heard it was a couple of years away.

~Mark


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

That book is my BIBLE.
People look at me funny carrying it into chruch, but it doesn't bother me.
:ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I think it might be time to actually read this book.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I think it might be time to actually read this book.


You mean you haven't yet? OH NO! :ss


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

audio1der said:


> That book is my BIBLE.
> People look at me funny carrying it into chruch, but it doesn't bother me.
> :ss


:r Awesome :r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

audio1der said:


> That book is my BIBLE.
> People look at me funny carrying it into chruch, but it doesn't bother me.
> :ss


Very clever. :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

The only problem I have found with the book is the pages kept sticking together!:r


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

An absolute must for any serious stogie lover. A true compendium of all Havanas old and new. :ss


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

It's a good book. But in 5 years or so, it will be an excellent book :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Cotton said:


> It's a good book. But in 5 years or so, it will be an excellent book :ss


:r hahahaha!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> I believe there were talks about a revised edition that would be up to date but last I heard it was a couple of years away.
> 
> ~Mark


If at all,which I doubt from the intel I've got...


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> If at all,which I doubt from the intel I've got...


I've heard th4e same. I think someone will have to take the torch from MRN in order to get a new version. Aside form REs, LEs and (now) discontinued stock, it's not like it would be an entirely new book...


----------



## ehdg (Jan 27, 2006)

A very informative book that one can gather a lot of knowledge from.


----------

